
Robots Could Make the Supreme Court More Transparent - DaveWalk
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2016/01/one-step-closer-to-a-robot-supreme-court/424800/?hootPostID=9e4b7fbaee9a27fea35636e8978a6ee0&amp;single_page=true
======
EvanPlaice
How about some god damn version control for legal policy.

If some asshole politician decides to logroll a bunch of amendments against
the interest of the people at the 11th hour. Let the record reflect -- for all
time -- what type of self-serving scumbag the people that person represents
elected into office.

Doesn't really apply to the Supreme Court because everything they decide goes
down on paper and they generally operate a higher level of integrity than
policymakers.

Guess I just needed to cent some frustration. It's maddening seeing the
terrible games being played at the expense of the people, despite the fact
that we have the technology to prevent it.

